# TFHTWTFTM, Moma been hitting the bottle



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm not even going to try and figure out what all that means, lol. Makes my head hurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Big stuff becoming more smaller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 17, 2016)

I think the monkey was hitting the bottle before he wrote that title this time....

Cool project though! Cant wait to see what it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I think the monkey was hitting the bottle before he wrote that title this time....
> 
> Cool project though! Cant wait to see what it is!


TFHTWTFTM=
This fat headed thing will take forever, thanks man... I'm getting good at this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 17, 2016)

You ain't got the legs on the damn bar stools yet, you can't start another one of these messed up threads!

Somebody go get him a banana and a tire swing!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 17, 2016)

A spalted bottle tree!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

SENC said:


> A spalted bottle tree!



Spalted bottle?

Hello online dictionary


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You ain't got the legs on the damn bar stools yet, you can't start another one of these messed up threads!
> 
> Somebody go get him a banana and a tire swing!!



Glue's drying, I can do what I want.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 17, 2016)

You're on the tire swing upside down, that's the chair arms, not legs!!!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 17, 2016)

I only know one word that starts with 'f', so I'm getting closer to deciphering the code...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I only know one word that starts with 'f', so I'm getting closer to deciphering the code...


Fuzzymonkeypicture?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Fuzzymonkeypicture?


Get out of my head!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't understand normal Yankee talk much less acronyms so I'll just wait patiently and watch the thread developed. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You're on the tire swing upside down, that's the chair arms, not legs!!!



Look close...it's a vine


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I only know one word that starts with 'f', so I'm getting closer to deciphering the code...



The horror! 

Femur: The femur is the bone in the leg that extends from the hip to the knee.

Fibromyalgia: A syndrome characterized by chronic pain, stiffness, and tenderness of muscles, tendons, and joints without detectable inflammation.

Fibrous dysplasia: A progressive and usually lethal process in which multiple muscles form bone.

Fibula: The lateral (outside) and smaller of the two long bones in the lower leg between the knee and ankle.

Flatfoot: A foot in which the arch of the instep is flattened and the entire sole touches the ground.

Flexion: The process of bending or the state of being bent.

Fracture: A break in a bone.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Fuzzymonkeypicture?





DKMD said:


> Get out of my head!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> The horror!
> 
> Femur: The femur is the bone in the leg that extends from the hip to the knee.
> 
> ...


Seriously, the only "F" words you know are broken monkey words? Try this for tonys' sake finish foundations...


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Seriously, the only "F" words you know are broken monkey words? Try this for tonys' sake finish foundations...



So much to learn, grasshopper


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> View attachment 109217


Wrong on so may levels brother... that's just wrong...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> So much to learn, grasshopper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wrong on so may levels brother... that's just wrong...



Better?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 109218


"GO BACK GO BACK!"


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 109218


Wait a minute, I sift through tens of twentys of meme to find one I save for future use, you posted that before I finished typing?... you scary me brink, I think the monkey facia is a facade for fooling fellas...


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm not stoopid monkey

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wait a minute, I sift through tens of twentys of meme to find one I save for future use, you posted that before I finished typing?... you scary me brink, I think the monkey facia is a facade for fooling fellas...



Be worried, be very worried

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Ah, yes.
Not a full day without dealing with @Kevin and his unhealthy preoccupation with urination.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

The Flower Holder That Was Taking Forever To Make

Moma the Brink will make fancy little bows to hold the bottles in place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> Ah, yes.
> Not a full day without dealing with @Kevin and his unhealthy preoccupation with urination.



At least I got the correct side this time, unless you've started dressing right . . . . .


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> At least I got the correct side this time, unless you've started dressing right . . . . .



Why in the world would I start dressing on the right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> Why in the world would I start dressing on the right?



Just to sabotage my cartoons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just to sabotage my cartoons.



And sabotage my shorts trying to find the little guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> At least I got the correct side this time, unless you've started dressing right . . . . .



I feel especially honored. You can't remember a conversation from two days ago, but you remember what side I dress.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> And sabotage my shorts trying to find the little guy



Hey that's my line ...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> I feel especially honored. You can't remember a conversation from two days ago, but you remember what side I dress.



Well you made it abundantly clear. Anyway, what conversation 2 days ago?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well you made it abundantly clear. Anyway, what conversation 2 days ago?



The one where you were going to make me an offer to go away


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> The one where you were going to make me an offer to go away


The pic with a monkey next to a big pile of money and Texas Salsa blah blah?...


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

Blah, blah?
A bit disrespectful.

Turning my chimp-o-troll knob to "11"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> Blah, blah?
> A bit disrespectful.
> 
> Turning my chimp-o-troll knob to "11"


Point of order Mr. Monkey, If you recall your conversation from the other day the Monkey by the money was your post, Mr. Kevin said he paid you with Texas Salsa and there was more to his statement which is represented with the customary "Blah Blah" When he was questions about what exactly is Texas salsa he avoided the question.


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2016)

He didn't avoid it, he forgot to answer.

The only thing he remembers is the finer points of my magnificent anatomy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 17, 2016)

oh all right... Kevin I am sorry for belittling your comments that were made days ago using the term Blah blah. It will never happen again in the presence of King Dong.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> The one where you were going to make me an offer to go away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 17, 2016)

Brink said:


> The only thing he remembers is the finer points of my magnificent anatomy



fine
_adjective_*2*.

(of a thread, filament, or person's hair) thin.
synonyms: thin, light, delicate, wispy, flyaway 

*1*.
very small particles found in mining, milling, etc.


_verb_




make or become thinner.

"it can be *fined* right *down* to the finished shape"

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 18, 2016)

Have y'all tried couples therapy yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 18, 2016)

An artists rendering of what your offspring could look like...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> An artists rendering of what your offspring could look like...
> 
> View attachment 109319


That's may be the best thing I have seen all day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 22, 2016)

Moma the Brink did the finishing touches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

That's beautiful! Momma Brink does good work... Make monkey look like genius!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> Moma the Brink did the finishing touches.
> 
> View attachment 109621
> 
> View attachment 109622


Behold, the flower holder that would take forever to make.

I have cracked the code, totally ready for the next "apecronym".


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

MTB stirkes again. Go cuz! (Monkey do you think people know she and me be cuzins?)


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> MTB stirkes again. Go cuz! (Monkey do you think people know she and me be cuzins?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109636



I'm originally from Bayonne NJ and Mama The Brink be my cuzin and stuff. Tweren't kissin cuzins or nothin (dernit) though she didn't like my accent and never took a shine to me in that sorta way (dernit) plus she don't like short men (dernit) plus she don't like Irishmen (dernit) so then there's that too, then....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm originally from Bayonne NJ and Mama The Brink be my cuzin and stuff. Tweren't kissin cuzins or nothin (dernit) though she didn't like my accent and never took a shine to me in that sorta way (dernit) plus she don't like short men (dernit) plus she don't like Irishmen (dernit) so then there's that too, then....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

Your meme's are awesome lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> The Flower Holder That Was Taking Forever To Make
> 
> Moma the Brink will make fancy little bows to hold the bottles in place.
> 
> View attachment 109221





Don Ratcliff said:


> Behold, the flower holder that would take forever to make.
> 
> I have cracked the code, totally ready for the next "apecronym".



Cracked what?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

TMC of course...

you totally know what that means which proves me correct. Any denial will me met with skepticism...


----------



## Brink (Jul 22, 2016)

The movie channel? 
We have basic cable


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> . Any denial will me met with skepticism...



Par for the course around here. Everything is met with either skepticism or ridicule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Par for the course around here. Everything is met with either skepticism or ridicule.


I'm still not talking to you...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Brink said:


> The movie channel?
> We have basic cable


I knew you would get it and try to monkey out of admission... I have the cooode I have the coode na nana nanaa na.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Par for the course around here. Everything is met with either skepticism or ridicule.



And that's what makes WB, well, WB. We could call this place Woodbullies...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm still not talking to you...



You just did....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> You just did....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

